# re: ever think about doing ninja missions to test your skills?



## martial sparrer (Mar 5, 2013)

hey guys,rocco here from Toronto.....just signed up to martial talk.  has anyone ever made a list of missions to complete to test your skills?  I have never taken ninjutsu....but I have been trying out and studying various martial arts.  I did personal study on ninjutsu and samurai philosophy.  I read the book "shadow warrior" by jotaro.  it is a book on the ways of the ninja.  the book consists of 5 core skill sets - invincibility, mind reading, mind control, invisibility, and forecasting the future.  I have tested invisibility and thought control a little bit.  I would love to set myself some missions to try to conquer using the 5 skill sets in jotaro's book.  any suggestions or opinions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes. I made myself invincible and invisible, then systematically eliminated the Bujinkan.
But, it turns out that i did it with such sheer awesomeness that time collapsed in on itself and kicked me back to here. God i miss 2050.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 5, 2013)

No.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah.

When I was 15.


----------



## K-man (Mar 5, 2013)

Tgace said:


> Yeah.
> 
> When I was 15.


It's so long ago, I don't think I was even that old. I'm thinking, at 15 I would have had more sense!    :asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 5, 2013)

A strong suggestion...

Things like you seem to be thinking about are almost certainly of at best questionable legality.  Breaking the law is seldom an advisable or wise way to try to improve your training.

If you're interested in the ninjutsu arts, find a qualified teacher.  There are lots of threads about how to do that.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes , in fact I'm posting this now from a river where I am currently underwater and breathing through a reed.

Oh look there goes a big Barramundi.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 5, 2013)

Well you have passed your first test, mind reading. I'm pretty sure you know what everyone is thinking.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 5, 2013)

mook jong man said:


> Yes , in fact I'm posting this now from a river where I am currently underwater and breathing through a reed.
> 
> Oh look there goes a big Barramundi.



Welp, that just made my day. Id rep+ it so many times if the site didnt require me to spread the love first.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 6, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> hey guys,rocco here from Toronto.....just signed up to martial talk.  has anyone ever made a list of missions to complete to test your skills?  I have never taken ninjutsu....but I have been trying out and studying various martial arts.  I did personal study on ninjutsu and samurai philosophy.  I read the book "shadow warrior" by jotaro.  it is a book on the ways of the ninja.  the book consists of 5 core skill sets - invincibility, mind reading, mind control, invisibility, and forecasting the future.  I have tested invisibility and thought control a little bit.  I would love to set myself some missions to try to conquer using the 5 skill sets in jotaro's book.  any suggestions or opinions greatly appreciated.



Wow. 

Uh, look, this is going to tread a fine line here.... as there's no fraudbusting allowed on this site... but you know what, some critical thinking can be a good thing.

Firstly, I might point out that I'm the only Ninjutsu practitioner so far to enter into this thread, so I'm going to take a moment to spell something out. Everything you've described is fantasy, and bluntly, a fairly unhealthy one at that. You have, at this point in time, exactly zero understanding/knowledge of anything to do with "ninjutsu and samurai philosophy", and the book you cite is a ludicrous thing to base any sort of belief on. It's written by Peter Hobart, under a Japanese sounding (but not really very accurate Japanese) pseudonym "Jotaro", with the only thing to try to give the book any credibility the blurb on Hobart stating that he holds black belts in five martial arts (none of which are ever mentioned), he's a Law Enforcement "expert" (with no back-up to that claim), he was taught by someone he only ever refers to as "the Master" (without a name), someone who created "Kishido" (a made up word) and taught him "Kochojutsu" (the art of the butterfly... claiming that there is an old Japanese teaching about the flapping of a butterflies wings causing a storm in a distant place... uh, no, that's a metaphor for Chaos Theory, and "Kochojutsu" doesn't exist). In other words, "Jotaro" has no credibility as an expert of anything, and the writings put out under that name demonstrate such.

As such, you may gather that the "five core skills" are purely the product of Hobarts imagination. There's a reason his books are listed as being contemporary with Haha Lung et al, another person whose only offerings in this area are the product of over-active imaginings, rather than anything, you know, real. There is actually a list of core skills taught in systems such as the Togakure Ryu, but it's nothing like the one that Hobart offers.

If you're genuinely interested, forget anything you've thought of or believed so far. Ignore the book you've read. It has as much relevance as reading a Batman comic.

Oh, and don't even think about going on any "missions". That type of bad publicity isn't something the art needs.

(By the way, what the hell? "I have tested thought control a little bit"?!?! Seriously, dude?!?!)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> A strong suggestion...
> 
> Things like you seem to be thinking about are almost certainly of at best questionable legality.  Breaking the law is seldom an advisable or wise way to try to improve your training.
> 
> If you're interested in the ninjutsu arts, find a qualified teacher.  There are lots of threads about how to do that.



Good, sounds advice here!!!


----------



## elder999 (Mar 6, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Firstly, I might point out that I'm the only Ninjutsu practitioner so far to enter into this thread, so I'm going to take a moment to spell something out.!)


That you know of.....:lfao: :lfao: :lfao: I went on a "ninja mission" once. Went door to door in Juarez, Mexico-_Excuse me, ma'am. We're from the Bujinkan, and we're here to talk to you about Takamatsu sensei. Have you been saved, ma'am?"_ :lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## grumpywolfman (Mar 7, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> hey guys,rocco here from Toronto.....just signed up to martial talk.  has anyone ever made a list of missions to complete to test your skills?  I have never taken ninjutsu....but I have been trying out and studying various martial arts.  I did personal study on ninjutsu and samurai philosophy.  I read the book "shadow warrior" by jotaro.  it is a book on the ways of the ninja.  the book consists of 5 core skill sets - invincibility, mind reading, mind control, invisibility, and forecasting the future.  I have tested invisibility and thought control a little bit.  I would love to set myself some missions to try to conquer using the 5 skill sets in jotaro's book.  any suggestions or opinions greatly appreciated.



If you want to get paid very well to be an assassin who hides in shadows and feel invincible while causing great psychological suffering to your target, become a Private Investigator who works for big companies. They're referred to as "spooks;" because the people whose lives they destroy, are treated like they're chasing after ghosts when they reach out for help from the police, FBI, attorneys, and their fellow citizens. If you want to be a hero, become a Counter-Surveillance P.I. who stalks and exposes these "professionals" to the public of the lows that many go to achieve their goals; but you'll have to be very good, because they'll want payback on you and they never work alone.


----------



## Unreal Combat (Mar 7, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Wow.
> 
> Firstly, I might point out that I'm the only Ninjutsu practitioner so far to enter into this thread.



You wouldn't be the only person to have entered this thread as a practitioner, current or past. 



> If you're genuinely interested, forget anything you've thought of or believed so far. Ignore the book you've read. It has as much relevance as reading a Batman comic.




I agree strongly with this. Anyone who thinks real Ninjutsu is all smoke and mirrors needs a reality check.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Mar 8, 2013)

Unreal Combat said:


> You wouldn't be the only person to have entered this thread as a practitioner, current or past.
> 
> .



That's right... 'cause you wouldn't know if a _real_ ninja was here or not. :uhohh:


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2013)

This thread made my day.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 8, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> That's right... 'cause you wouldn't know if a _real_ ninja was here or not. :uhohh:


Real ninjas would never reveal their ninja identities. Or WOULD they? Who would believe them!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me make this perfectly clear...I am not a ninja :ninja:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2013)

Strange double post occurrence.....just move along...nothing to see here


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2013)

I am not a ninja either. But I could be a pirate...

View attachment 17741


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 8, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I am not a ninja either. But I could be a pirate...
> 
> View attachment 17741



Pssssh. We all know Pirates are just European/British Ninjas.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## elder999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


>



That's just........._kuki..._  :lfao:


----------



## Tgace (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## shorinfighter (Mar 17, 2013)

Chris Parker said:


> Wow.
> 
> Uh, look, this is going to tread a fine line here.... as there's no fraudbusting allowed on this site... but you know what, some critical thinking can be a good thing.
> 
> ...


okay honestly you are probably the most sensitive martial artist i have ever met. I know his decision was not the brightest one, and that you probably know a lot more than i do. But i do know something that you have no idea about. Keeping my cool, not getting offended by stuff that is not even directed towards me. You should just give positive advice and keep your sensitivity to yourself.


----------



## shorinfighter (Mar 17, 2013)

Now getting back on topic a little bit.   Martial sparrer. You may think you want t do missions right now but if you actually do so, you will only end up breaking the law and regretting it. And a little tip for the future do not ask about that sort of thing on this website. People do not seem to like it when they see posts like this. But anyway if you still try good luck. But i wont promise you would succeed.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

shorinfighter said:


> You should just give positive advice and keep your sensitivity to yourself.



Seconds earlier:



shorinfighter said:


> okay honestly you are probably the most sensitive martial artist i have ever met. I know his decision was not the brightest one, and that you probably know a lot more than i do. But i do know something that you have no idea about. Keeping my cool, not getting offended by stuff that is not even directed towards me.



To which i reply:

You should just give positive advice and keep your sensitivity to yourself.


----------



## shorinfighter (Mar 17, 2013)

i tried not to make it sound like i was a hippocrite or disrespecting anyone. But i also dont take time to think about my posts. I type while my mind can still think.      Master parker i appologise for my rudeness and my hippocracy. But i still dont take back my "advice"    sorry again


----------



## shorinfighter (Mar 17, 2013)

i try my best not to get angry at higher rank people (and i obviously fail miserably) but people say some hurtful things and truth or not i cannot help but get mad and end up saying hippocritical things. Then people reply rudely and the cycle starts over again.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 17, 2013)

shorinfighter said:


> i tried not to make it sound like i was a hippocrite or disrespecting anyone. But i also dont take time to think about my posts. I type while my mind can still think.      Master parker i appologise for my rudeness and my hippocracy. But i still dont take back my "advice"    sorry again





shorinfighter said:


> i try my best not to get angry at higher rank people (and i obviously fail miserably) but people say some hurtful things and truth or not i cannot help but get mad and end up saying hippocritical things. Then people reply rudely and the cycle starts over again.



The important thing is that you admit it.

With that aside, yeah, Chris can communicate strongly. But his information is good, and if it isnt ive yet to see him refuse information to the contrary. Is there not more to learn from criticism than from praise? If you dont know where you are wrong, and you only know where you are right, you can not and will not correct whats wrong.

And especially in text, theres no way to contradict someone without sounding aggressive or rude. Take your reply as a case in point


----------



## shorinfighter (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah youve got a point. I never really thought about that.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Shorinfighter,

Honestly, that was me being positive. I gave a genuine appraisal in the Ninjutsu forum, from a Ninjutsu practitioner, on a question posted in a Ninjutsu context, based on my two decades in the Ninjutsu arts... and, considering exactly what the question was, I was damn gentle. I pointed out not only that it was a poor idea, but why, and gave reasons for the source idea not to be taken seriously (the book the OP had read), as well as offering advice to genuinely pursue an interest in the art. Almost every other poster (aside from JKS, who basically said "don't break the law, this is a very bad idea") treated it as a joke... I, at least, treated it seriously. Positive responces don't only mean letting people live delusions. 

Now, do you think that perhaps you have some left-over feelings based on your own thread here?


----------



## shorinfighter (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe. But i try to forget. I will start to listen to those like yourself who have practiced ninjutsu. And i will not argue with them. I think maybe i have lost my martial artist attitude since i stopped going to dojos. Perhaps i should join one, so i dont embarrass myself on these posts anymore. I remember respect and discipline was enforced at my previous dojo. But since i dont go to one i no longer have respect. I will fix that. Thank you for your helpfulness and sorry again for my disrespect.


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 18, 2013)

Not a problem.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 23, 2013)

You know for fun at our yearly camp out trips we do "Ninja missions" as team building excercises. In the woods you get to practice some fun stealth stuff and sneak into cabins and stuff, but it's all mostly fun and games.


----------

